# guess if she is or isn't. and a few farm shots



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

my four girls


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

shots around the farm


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Not 100% sure, but I think the pooch test is a lot less accurate when you hold their tail up. Easier to tell when tails are up naturally


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a lot of snow! Love the turkey. Your girls look like they are surviving all that snow.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My *guesses* are yes, no, yes, yes! When would they be due?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

april 4,10 may 5 the one you said no on I don't think she took but if she did it would be june 19. Thanks for guessing and I sure hope your right. I haven't had them tested. To chicken to draw blood yet. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Gidget and Willow look rather large in that pic of them in your second post! Lol


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They have gotten to be pretty big girls. I was in the stall with them last night trying to feel their bellys they wanted to be patted and loved but not on the bellys. lol. The also have a lot of hair and winter coating. Can't wait for warm weather so I can see what they are going to look like this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say yes to all  Nice farm!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are very pretty girls! I can't wait to see them fresh!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , gorgeous girls , beautiful farm ! Good luck with your ladies !
LOVE the turkey , lol.. And i would kill for snow plowed paths :GAAH:
Where the snow falls here , is where it stays till it melts  
Fun , fun , fun :brickwall:


----------

